
ULA Chooses Rocketdyne Over Blue Origin for Upper Stage - ChuckMcM
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/space/go-for-launch/os-united-launch-alliance-rocket-aerodyne-vulcan-20180511-story.html
======
ChuckMcM
I think the more interesting bit here is the ULA promo video that runs at the
beginning. Clearly ULA and SpaceX are mortal enemies when it comes to market
share for US launches, and ULA is saying that there special sauce is going to
be 'indefinite' on orbit operations. They even include their on-orbit
refueling pitch there.

The tactical advantage over SpaceX would be a 'launch any time' re-fuel and
then change your orbital plane as needed. This would make waiting for a launch
window less of a problem.

~~~
greglindahl
By the time ACES is supposed to fly -- 2024 -- SpaceX is planning on having
BFR, which has in-orbit refueling and long-term in-orbit operations. No doubt
SpaceX will be late, but they could still beat ACES to orbit.

Blue Origin is also planning on-orbit refueling at some point, maybe also
before ACES flies.

ACES is a lot better than business-as-usual for ULA, great for them. But it
doesn't fix their bread-and-butter problem of being the most expensive
possible ride to orbit.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I don't disagree with this assessment but I am encouraged how the current
competition for launch capacity and capability over the last 16 years has done
more to increase the US space capability than the previous 32 years.

~~~
greglindahl
Oh, we're definitely in an era of innovation! New production rockets include
F9, FH, Rocket Lab's Electron, and OrbitalATK's Antares. And development is
underway for BFR, SLS, Vulcan, Omega, and Blue Origin.

